# Newbie - How do I install Mate desktop for non-root?



## Peter88 (Nov 11, 2019)

Hello,

I am trying to run FreeBSD on a Raspberry Pie for the first time by running it from an SD card. I managed to install Mate desktop from the command line but for some reason Mate Desktop only runs when I log in as root. When I log in as non root and then type startx I get these two windows on my screen:






When I type startx logged in as root the Mate desktop starts normally, but I am not able to run Firefox web browser.

What have I done wrong?


----------



## Leveret (Nov 11, 2019)

When I installed Mate a few times I created .xinitrc in my home directory with exec mate-session. I installed slim and put slim_enable="YES" in /etc/rc.conf. I would log in as normal user. Hope that helps.


----------



## userxbw (Nov 12, 2019)

sign in as a reg user
create a .xinitrc

```
#!/bin/sh
exec mates executable name
```
save make executable.

```
chmod +x .xinitrc
```
startx
or use slim then in your .xinitrc

```
#!/bin/sh
exec $1
```
two: did you install firefox?


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 12, 2019)

Peter88 said:


> but I am not able to run Firefox web browser.


Most major browsers barf on Arm.
Try running firefox from an xterm window. It will show the error.
You can try www/otter-browser on Arm. It will probably work. If not there is www/netsurf and some others that might work on Arm. 
www/dillo2 as a last resort as it is really basic.


----------



## Peter88 (Nov 12, 2019)

It is working now, I can start Mate desktop normally as normal (non-root) user.

It took me a while because I first had to find out how to create and edit a text file. None of you explained that here. I used the vi command for that.

And I said I had installed Firefox, I meant Chromium, sorry for that misinfo.

Chromium works but complains at google.com that my clock is set to incorrect time. There is a button in that message windows that says update time but I press it a thousand times and nothing happens.

My screen resolution in Mate desktop is also quite low (18xx something by 9xx something, which is thumbnail size). My monitor is not being recognized, is there a quick solution for that? I cannot change the screen resolution right now.


----------



## userxbw (Nov 12, 2019)

sorry, did think you were that nnneeeewwwwbeeeee

```
$ cat << testxinitrc  >
#!/bin/sh 
exec \$1
EOF

 userx@FreeBSD.edy:~ $ cat testxinitrc
#!/bin/sh
exec $1
```
would have worked too.


----------



## Zhsk (Nov 12, 2019)

GitHub - broozar/installDesktopFreeBSD: FreeBSD desktop installer
					

FreeBSD desktop installer. Contribute to broozar/installDesktopFreeBSD development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Zhsk (Nov 12, 2019)

Or if you prefer 
#pkg install desktop-installer


----------

